# Frogs & Toads > Tree Frogs >  HELP! White Tree Frog Heating/Lighting

## JennyBoom1

Hello!

I just purchased a white's/dumpy tree frog. It is my first frog so I am new to all of this! I have been researching for the past two days now on what the ideal heating and lighting should be in the terrarium and I have read so many conflicting reports - no lights, some light, night lights, heating pads, no heating pads. A friend gave me their Zilla FLX Terrarium along with the Zilla Mini Halogen lamp that emits 100 watts. I feel like 100 watts is too hot! They told me to leave it on 24/7 but I don't think that is ideal. Today I purchased a heating pad for the terrarium in hopes of getting rid of the lamp all together. So my question is: do I still need any form of light for the terrarium and is the heating pad okay? If so, should I buy another lamp? Any feedback would be SO appreciated! Thanks!

----------


## Eli

A photoperiod is necessary for frogs. 12 hours day and 12 hours night. A 100 watt does sound a little strong. I suggest maybe a 50 watt. A heat pad i have always found doesnt really keep my frogs warm. As long as the temps dont go too far above the low 80s. I will post a care sheet to give you a little more info.

http://www.frogforum.net/content/whi...-caerulea-121/

----------


## Michael

I can't say what is really best but I use a 50 (maybe 60?) watt ceramic bulb to heat my enclosure from the top in one corner. I also have a false bottom which has a heater underneath and that seems to produce heat and humidity.. my tank is usually 78F and 60% humidity and I don't need to mist.

100 watt is probably way to strong, get a 60 watt tops. Also I'd get a ceramic bulb for heat, the regular bulbs die really fast and the ceramic ones cost more, but last a ton longer..

As far as lights, I use a LED strip, I think most any would do for growing plants.

----------


## JennyBoom1

Thank you both! I have decided to nix the 100 watt bulb for a 25 watt blue day bulb and a 25 watt red night bulb along with the heating pad. Hopefully that works.

----------


## Stephanie

What you choose for a bulb is going to depend on temps of the house aswell as internal tank temp. I live in New England so I need higher watt bulbs to keep my tanks up to temp by if your in Florida this may not be necessary. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## stella141

I have had 2 White's/dumpy tree frogs for over a year. I keep them in an 18x18x18 exo terra terrarium. I have an automatic mister set to go off and I have it plugged into a timer bar. The mister is set to go off for 45 seconds every 3 hours and I have the lights also plugged into the timer bar and they come on at 8 am and off at 6 pm. The humidity is always at 30-50% and I have Reptisun 5.0 UVB and a 60 watt soft LED in the hood lighting. My temps during the day are at 80 degrees during the day and at night the temp drops to 70-74 degrees. I change the water every day and once a week I clean the walls of the terrarium and sometimes more than weekly if the walls and other areas seem to be messy. I feed them 3x a week with calcium dusted insects. So far they are doing well. I also have a magnetic ledge under the UVB light that the one frog loves to sit and sleep under. I don't have the ledge close to the UVB light for fear of being too hot. Its hard with all the information you have out there what to believe and it drives you crazy and gets your head so full of information its hard to determine what your doing is right. I hope this has helped you and gave you some direction to taking care of these wonderful frogs.

----------

